# Travel immunizations



## dubrovin (Oct 17, 2008)

What would the EM code be for coming in just for immunizations?
Should the diagnoses codes for Hep B, Hep A, TD, and oral typhoid be 999.9?::


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 17, 2008)

If the patient received just the immunizations, the appropriate administration code(s) would be billable.  If an E/M service was provided in addition to the immunization, you could bill an E/M, but keep in mind, the documentation must support that "a significant, separately identifiable" E/M was provided.


----------



## renifejn (Oct 17, 2008)

check the v codes for your diagnoses


----------



## dubrovin (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 20, 2008)

*coming in just for immunizations*

no E/M would be coded unless there was something significant and seperately identifable - say i.e. you took BP and it was elevated ... an E/M service is warranted.


----------

